# Missing Bunny



## JadeP (May 27, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum after I stumbled across it looking for advice on what to do as my rabbit has gone missing.

She was last in the garden on Saturday evening but managed to chew her way out before my housemates could catch her. I think that she knows where 'home' is as before we realised how high she could jump and improved the fencing she hopped away and came back an hour or so later.

We're all really upset that she has gone and have posted flyers through the doors on the street (terraced houses so it is likely that she would be in a garden somewhere as there is no access to the road). We have put up posters in our downstairs window and posted on any missing animal websites we could find as well as Gumtree. I plan to call the local vet and the council tomorrow.

I know this may seem like a silly question, but is there anything else that we can do? 'Not knowing' is awful and I'm sure someone must have seen her somewhere. The only information that we have is that there is a small amount of her fur in one of the gardens, but no other signs that she may have been attacked.

Does anyone have any ideas where/if she may be likely to hide if scared or injured or what signs there may be if she had been attacked - would a fox really drag her the length of 30 gardens of would she have been abandoned?

Any help would be really appreciated as we're feeling very helpless at the moment!

Thanks.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's very likely that she has just gone wandering, so hopefully you will get her back.

Fliers were a great idea. Posters in local shops and nearby pet shops, and fliers further afield might get a result. 

It is surprising how far a bunny might go - or where it might end up if someone catches it. And they often end up with a locla animal lover.

Telling any local rescues would also help with description and photo if possible.

If you have a village magazine or similar, put something in there too.

Your bunny, having escaped, will be frightened, so may hide in undergrowth, or under a shed, say.

I hope you are reunited. If so, get back on here, and we can give advice about bunny proofing.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Maybe go knocking on doors and ask them to check your garden whilst you wait out front - that way you know they have done it - instead of saying they will and forgetting. x Good luck x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Any news? I'm keeping my fingers crossed you find her.

I am worried to death I will lose my youngest, I'm paranoid about it. She is so quick I'd never catch her.


----------



## JadeP (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for your messages and the advice. Unfortunately there is still no news, although so very kind neighbours have called to say that they are keeping an eye out and even some have searched the gardens of houses on their road. 

As she went missing over the bank holiday weekend a lot of our neighbours were away so we couldn't check their gardens but we've checked a few more since Monday and are planning to have another big search this afternoon. We're now offering a reward thanks to the pet insurance which I hope will encourage people to actively look.

I can't help but fear the worse, but I do hope she is just scared and hiding somewhere where we will be able to find her soon.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I keep my fingers crossed for you!!!Good luck


----------



## JadeP (May 27, 2013)

Thanks! I'm not sure whether the move her hutch to the end of the garden where she would be able to get into it easily if she does get back into our garden or to leave it by the house where she's used to it being? 

I've left her litter box as it was when she was last in there hoping that the smell may help.


----------



## JadeP (May 27, 2013)

I remembered I had posted on here so I thought I'd update you!

Sadly Dora never came back . We have since adopted two dutch bunnies from the RSPCA. They are in Dora's old hutch but we have bought a large run and hidey hutch for them to use in the day.

Now I'm just trying to get them used to me and being cuddled!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

JadeP said:


> I remembered I had posted on here so I thought I'd update you!
> 
> Sadly Dora never came back . We have since adopted two dutch bunnies from the RSPCA. They are in Dora's old hutch but we have bought a large run and hidey hutch for them to use in the day.
> 
> Now I'm just trying to get them used to me and being cuddled!


There is a chance some found your lost bun and is looking after her.

It lovely news that you have adopted two buns.

My next step with my two is letting them out of their hutch into the garden, Barney has always had supervised access to the garden but not the youngest as she is so quick I was frightened of losing her.

Don't stop posting we want to see pictures and get updates.


----------

